# Dell XPS M140 wireless card won't work



## IngoldM (Aug 24, 2005)

The card worked fine before I reinstalled Windows on the machine. Now it won't take the drivers. It just shows up as Network Controller in Device manager. I have tried the drivers on the disk that came with the laptop and also t he ones on the dell support site. I don't understand what could have changed when I reinstalled.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd start with Dell support. Did you use the Dell recovery partition/disk or install from a non-Dell Windows disk?


----------



## IngoldM (Aug 24, 2005)

I spoke with someone who informed me that I have to install the chipset drivers before anything else. I tried uninstalling everything and doing it in the right order, but found that to not work. So I started formating and reinstalling this morning and will finish it after work. He seemed pretty sure that would fix it. Maybe this will help someone else!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let us know. :smile:


----------

